

Sort is CS jargon - zeugma
http://genericlanguage.wordpress.com/2010/08/18/sort-is-jargon/

======
jchonphoenix
I wonder how many people this actually applies to. The majority of people I've
spoken with seem to be able to make the connection when I say "sort a list of
numbers."

------
Semiapies
It really is. I've hit this issue with a number of clients, and I've tried to
avoid saying "sort" lately, preferring "order by" or "in X order".

